# POLL: Satisfaction Level With Canon products.



## RLPhoto (Jul 18, 2013)

How is the current satisfaction level for canon products on CR?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been using canon gear for years and I've had qc niggles for years.

Love using them. Wish they always worked properly (lightly used 7d grip blew up taking two genuine batteries out with it.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 18, 2013)

Canon products are pretty damn good, but quality control is not always the greatest.
I've had to send several items back because of stuck red pixels, one body with a bad LCD screen, and one body had a bad lens mount.
That's too many faults for the number of items I buy, in my opinion.

When everything works as advertised, they're great.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am happy with my 1DX and the rest, but I must say that I am deeply disappointed with the level of service from Canon Australia


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 18, 2013)

Really like what I have but it is not perfect. And, sometimes it seems like they don't really think about consumer opinion.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been using Canon gear for years, my satisfaction level with Canon products is at 89%. It would not be better with Nikon or Sony.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 18, 2013)

I think they are OK.

(crickets) :-\


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 18, 2013)

I "love" my trusty 40Ds and the "medium class" lenses I have - well crafted, reliable: Tools!

I do NOT love my 600D for photography but: It makes amazing video and I like to use a 450EUR/$ system which is compatible to 2MPix video with focal lengths from 16 ... 4000 mm with equipment which is accessible for mortals. O.k. - Magic Lantern is on board and I use the time lapse function extensively now.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 19, 2013)

mb66energy said:


> I "love" my trusty 40Ds and the "medium class" lenses I have - well crafted, reliable: Tools!
> 
> with focal lengths from 16 ... 4000 mm with equipment which is accessible for mortals.



Are you using the video zoom? If so, how does it hold up? I've never tried it tbh.

I got camera wobble with a 600mm lens (100mm equiv) how does 4000mm cope!?


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 19, 2013)

You can see what I have in my signature. I'm happy with what I have, but I also have matched my expectations with the quality of my equipment. I realize my T1i is not a 5DmIII and I don't expect it to perform like one. I would like more fps, but that's not the camera's fault - it's my wallet's fault.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 19, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> You can see what I have in my signature. I'm happy with what I have, but I also have matched my expectations with the quality of my equipment. I realize my T1i is not a 5DmIII and I don't expect it to perform like one. I would like more fps, but that's not the camera's fault - it's my wallet's fault.



Place a 500D and a 5D3 at the bottom of a hill and see which one takes the better shot of the view from the top.

A 500D in the hands of somebody who understands and plays to it's strengths is a more powerful tool than a 5D3 in the hands of somebody who just wanted the biggest camera at the school sports day.

I love that you've used the word amateur, because that very word has it's genesis in the french word for love.
An amateur photographer (as am I) is not scared to wear their heart on their sleeve and do it for the love of it? What better reason can there be?


----------



## daveyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Build Quality on my 17-55 f2.8 could be a lot better (it feels a bit wobbly, nothing wrong with the pics though), but my 7D and 70-200 f2.8 IS II are fantastic.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 19, 2013)

I started with Canon and still shooting with Canon, so far so good.

As an owner of RX-1, not so bad at all. Everything is SOLID.

I'm sure Canon, Nikon, Sony etc...have Pros and Cons in their systems.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2013)

90% isn't perfect.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 19, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> I think they are OK.
> 
> (crickets) :-\



This is my exact response!! Thanks.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 90% isn't perfect.


Eh, polling is an inexact science. It's within the margin or error. ;D


----------



## Zv (Jul 19, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the gear only with me and my lack of skill! 

But yeah who doesn't want perfection? We all do but the difference it really makes is minimal. 

What we can do now with our cameras compared to 15 - 20 years ago is phenomenal! Didn't even think I would have been able to afford a DSLR when I was in Uni but now they seem quite affordable and everyone has one! But what are they doing with them?? (Complaining??)


----------



## rpt (Jul 19, 2013)

distant.star said:


> CANONisOK said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are OK.
> ...


There was a time when OK referred to something being "all correct"...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 19, 2013)

Also Zero Killed (as in head count after a combat mission)



rpt said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > CANONisOK said:
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 19, 2013)

The camera gear isn't limiting my results, so can't blame Canon!


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 19, 2013)

My only problem with Canon is their pricing. :'( I don't have that much problem with Nikon/Sony's superior sensor. I find Canon's already acceptable (comparable) as against the views of some pixel peepers, and of course I love Canon colors. Even some of my friends with their "superior" Nikons are quite taken with Canon colors that most of them wants to shift to Canon.

Pixel peepers aside, I think most love Canon.


----------



## Powder Portraits (Jul 19, 2013)

Canon USA thru CPS keeps the equipment exposing, and that's money in the bank. While my specific needs are unique and some new products pose challenges adapting them into my work flow, we muddle forward!


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 19, 2013)

rpt said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > CANONisOK said:
> ...


There was also a time (now) when OK referred to the state where I live...


----------



## optikus (Jul 19, 2013)

... if I should rate them: 85/100.

They make good things, some with the potencial to be improved but in general I use Canon cameras, lenses and accessories and will do so in the future. I didn't find a better system for my requirements so far.

Joerg


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2013)

Until now I did not have problems with my canon gear. I am very happy to have it. I think the pricing is just out of control. But that is something you see on other products as well. I don't understand why in Europe we pay for example 2300 euro for an item that cost in the US 2300 dollar. That is an incorrect exchange rate. Anyway, I see the quality is good and that will give me lenses for years to use. And my 5D MKIII is just awesome.


----------



## sanj (Jul 19, 2013)

I do not like Canon India service centre at all


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 19, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > I "love" my trusty 40Ds and the "medium class" lenses I have - well crafted, reliable: Tools!
> ...



As example of a video still I can offer the following:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15877.msg291715#msg291715
(perhaps you have to scroll down to the photo of the moon)

Equipment:
600D + *3x* Video Zoom (1920x1080, 24p) + *2x* TC mk i + EF 5.6/400mm
(1.6 x 3 x 2) x 400 ~ (10) x 400 = 4000 (!)

I think the quality is more than acceptable and the non-uniform sharpness due to atmospheric effects shows that in vacuum the IQ still would be better - just I still prefer an earth WITH the current atmosphere ... 

Another example: the 70-200 4.0 mutates to a 110-320 + 330-920 @4.0 - VERY versatile. The 3x zoom function setting which uses a 1920x1080 region was the unique decision factor for the 600D and makes the 70D (has it too) a possible candidate to raeplace the 2 x 40D + 600D by 2 x 70D.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 19, 2013)

The first time I took a real picture (i.e. not one in the Canon showroom) with the 1D X, I thought to myself "Oh, ***t". It is so good, I wondered what excuse I will be able to use if I do not get the required shots! So yes, I am pretty happy, and CPS where I am are truly excellent, plenty or things going on, pro-active and always helpful, plus they're open 7 days per week. Yay. Thanks, Canon.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jul 19, 2013)

This poll made me think in a bit wider perspective than just looking at this and that feature and the related $s / Euros / Kroner ....

Since I went from analog cameras (that I hardly used apart from various vacation-photos) to digital in 2004, I have been in the Canon-camp. 
At first it was perhaps a bit by chance, when I chose my at that time 'advanced compact', the Canon G5. At that time I considered candidates from many other manufacturers. 
It turned my interest in photography around and I started to learn much more about photography in general and about the many advantages of digital. That was a wow-experience.
In 2008 I was ready to move up to DSLR, and the Rebel / 450D was another wow-experience, that offered new capabilities, investments in additional gear and not least new learning-opportunities. 
The latest step was taken this spring, where the full-frame 6D again offered a great wow-experience. 

Looking back on this progression I am very happy that I started out with Canon. Many other manufacturers now look as if they would have been dead ends, had I chosen one of them. 
And almost daily my Canon-tools have given me photographer's joy - as well as owner's joy.

Looking forward I feel confident, that Canon still has more to offer in terms of additional progress: 
- For me as a keen amateur: I have far from exploited the current product-line's advanced capabilities 
- And for the future: I expect Canon to be able to provide much of the new technology in this field in a well-planned and long-term oriented fashion, and at the same time protecting my investment in kit as well as in my own knowledge.

Being an engineer I tend to always see the missing details, clumsy features, etc. 
So 'almost 100%' rarely come out as my reply. 
However based on above wider perspective: This poll is one of those rare cases.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am very pleased and pretty close to being a fanboy but am actively resisting it. Since my wallet limits what I can get I have lust in my heart for some lenses but accept my equipment for the limits my wallet puts on my purchases. I think their QC is good by my experience I do know of companies that are much worse.


----------



## RGF (Jul 22, 2013)

Now you should ask about value - what canon delivers vs what we pay


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> Now you should ask about value - what canon delivers vs what we pay



For some, that's relative to what you earn from photography also... Why not ask also how much do you earn from it instead of asking just how much you pay?


----------



## BL (Jul 22, 2013)

i find myself a bit conflicted with this poll, because i have one answer for lenses and another for camera bodies


----------

